# Zahlen aus einer Textarea auslesen



## Yaso (28. Okt 2007)

Hi
ich habe eine Textarea[AWT] in der der User pro Zeile eine zahl eingeben muss. Wie viele Zahlen er eingibt ist variabel.Wie kann ich diese Zahlen Zeile für Zeile in Integer Variablen abspeichern. Habe es schon mit getText() probiert, was dummerweiße einen langen String liefert  .
Auch google hat nicht geholfen.

mfG

+++Yaso+++


----------



## merlin2 (28. Okt 2007)

Mit
	
	
	
	





```
String.split("\n")
```
kannst du den langen String in seine Zeilen unterteilen.
Mit
	
	
	
	





```
Integer.parseInt(String)
```
wandelst du dann jede Zeile in eine Zahl um.


----------



## Yaso (28. Okt 2007)

dankeschön!!!
funktioniert einwandfrei!!!


----------

